#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Slb Logging School Study Material

## sunny singh

Hi , 
Could anyone please  upload the Schlumberger  logging School Presentations and Study material . Urgent need 
Thanks in Advance .


SunnySee More: Slb Logging School Study Material

----------


## sunny singh

Friends , 
Here is the link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Sent to me by one of the members in here

----------


## geophysicien1

hi sunny singh the links does not work please can you send me this link to my email 

geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

thank you in advance

----------


## Mohamed Tariq

Can you send me the link too...it's now working

thanks in advance

rko379@hotmail.com

----------


## juancarlosbueno

Can you send me the link too.

thanks in advance

bueno.juancarlos@gmail.com

----------


## seismic.world

send me too
seismic.world@gmail.com

----------


## Alberdi

Please I cant enter to the link can u send me the link to alberdisoria@yahoo.com

----------


## masrawy 33

hi sunny singh the links does not work please can you send me this link to my email 
emhamdan73@hotmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## risun

Link  doesnt work

----------


## lucombo

Hi,
May I have the link too? 
If agree, please send me to piscinasurfarea@gmail.com
Thank you so much.

Lucombo

----------


## mendo

sunny singh the links does not work would you mind if  you send me this link to my email 
mkiper@hotmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

the link appears to be good, replace the dashes with   h o t f i l e   all joined together

----------


## ramal1986

Good day lads. Copuld you please send that materials to me. Thank you in advance. 


ram-ismagilov@yandex.ruSee More: Slb Logging School Study Material

----------


## Rosi

here is the right link (thanks to nabilia):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rosi

replace the ------ with -------, that`s all

----------


## ahmed radwan

hi  the links does not work please can you send me this link to my email 

geo-aaar@hotmail.com 
thanks a lot

----------


## highfly

> replace the ------ with -------, that`s all



didn't understand, it's like a quiz or something..share it man..

----------


## highfly

> replace the ------ with -------, that`s all



didn't understand, it's like a quiz or something..share it man..

----------


## Nabilia

See post #12


""""  h o t f i l e   """"

----------


## see_scape4

Please send to me too, see_scape4@hotmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## 'or''='

> didn't understand, it's like a quiz or something..share it man..



h/o/t/f/i/l/e
It's censored.

----------


## sami22

please can write the full link without the ----, there is something (some letters or numbers) missing in the part .com/dl/113743830/804d...n-pkg.zip.html 

Thanks

----------


## amahaminer

i need it pls
amahaminer@yahoo.com

----------


## amahaminer

i need it pls
amahaminer@yahoo.com

----------


## Bu Rahaf

Thank you very much

See More: Slb Logging School Study Material

----------


## zhuhuan

> Thank you very much



how to do it? 
I can't open the link.Could you please help me?
Thanks.

----------


## butpro1991

and me! butpro1991@gmail.com
thanks so much

----------

